# Local Inspiration



## Wiltshireman

My wife pointed out an article in our local paper that could be an inspiration to us.

The article tells of a couple who married quite young (him 22 her 20) when everything (not just money) was tight and just before he headed off to west africa on military service.

Now 70 years later they are still together and lucky enough to be able to celebrate with their two children, five grandchildren and six great grandchildren.

Couple notch up 70 happy years together (From Swindon Advertiser)


----------



## Wiltshireman

The article my wife pointed out got me thinking and looking. I found this report from Yorkshire about a couple still married after 87 years. I do not think we should take it as an advertisement for early marriage though as she was only 13 (by my count) when they wed.

Still kudos to them.

We just get on, say the couple together for 87 years - General news - Yorkshire Post


----------



## Ikaika

Wiltshireman said:


> My wife pointed out an article in our local paper that could be an inspiration to us.
> 
> The article tells of a couple who married quite young (him 22 her 20) when everything (not just money) was tight and just before he headed off to west africa on military service.
> 
> Now 70 years later they are still together and lucky enough to be able to celebrate with their two children, five grandchildren and six great grandchildren.
> 
> Couple notch up 70 happy years together (From Swindon Advertiser)


"COMPROMISE is the secret to a long and happy marriage, according to Marion and Vic Derrick, who are celebrating their platinum wedding anniversary this week."

First line in the article.


----------



## Wiltshireman

drerio said:


> "COMPROMISE is the secret to a long and happy marriage, according to Marion and Vic Derrick, who are celebrating their platinum wedding anniversary this week."
> 
> First line in the article.


After 70 years together they should know what it takes.


----------

